# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ARIELLI LED3229 HD

## freecom

επειδή καλο είναι να μην ρωτάμε μονο αλλα και να βοηθάμε

σας περιγραφω την επισκευή μιας ariell led3229 hd
πιστευω ότι εχει ενδιαφερων λογο του ότι φοραει ιδιο σασι με πολλες άλλες όπως fu και  turbox

μετα την τουρκια και την vestel πολλες μαρκες μαζι και οι δικες μας πηγαν .....προς κινα

ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.   αναβει το led ενδειξης λειτουργιας, αλλα δεν δειχνει τιποτα.....ουτε υπαρχουν led αναμμενα στην πλατη.....εκει εχουμε ταση γυρω στα 50v αλλα δεν είναι αρκετη για να
αναψει ο οπίσθιος φωτισμος.....αν θυμαμει καλα αναβουν στα 65v

Η ΛΥΣΗ . επαναπρογραμματισμος της flash ic  W25Q64

ειχα ένα κρατημενο αρχειο από μια manta και της ηρθε λουκουμι
απλα στο logo όταν ξεκιναει λεει manta

αν χρειαστεί καποιος το bin του το στελνωIMG_20170428_150627_HDR.jpgIMG_20170428_105755_HDR.jpgIMG_20170428_105743_HDR.jpgIMG_20170428_105759_HDR.jpg

----------

andyferraristi (28-04-17), Antonisjr (14-06-17), bin5793 (15-12-19), ezizu (28-04-17), GeorgeZ (28-04-17), jimdrak1 (02-04-20), johnnyb (26-12-17), manolo (28-04-17), sstavross (11-01-18), technosys (14-12-20), xsterg (27-12-20), Zavalostm (08-11-17)

----------


## manolo

Φίλε πολύ ωραίος!. Έτσι πληροφοριακά ποιον flash programmer χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## ioannis_83

> Φίλε πολύ ωραίος!. Έτσι πληροφοριακά ποιον flash programmer χρησιμοποιείς;


συγνωμη ρε παιδια,οι τυπου turbo x ,vesteloειδη,ξερω προγραμματιζονται απο τη usb.εχω σωσει αρκετες με firmware update που ηταν νεκρες.σε ποια περιπτωση χρησιμοποιουμε  flash programmer ?

----------


## manolo

Εγώ ρώτησα γενικά σε περιπτώσεις προγραμματισμού stand alone flash ICs που είναι απαραίτητος. Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως διαθέτει έναν τέτοιο ο Κώστας..

----------


## manolo

Και μια ερώτηση μιας και αναφερθήκαμε σε Turbo-X. Ta firmwares για τα Turbo-X που μπορείς να τα βρείς;

----------


## ioannis_83

> Και μια ερώτηση μιας και αναφερθήκαμε σε Turbo-X. Ta firmwares για τα Turbo-X που μπορείς να τα βρείς;


η πιο standar main.
http://www.vesteldriver.com/TV_MB82_CORE_UPDATE.html
σε ποια περιπτωση ομως χρησιμοποιουμε programmer και σε ποια απο usb δεν εχω καταλαβει...

----------

Antonisjr (14-06-17)

----------


## freecom

εγω εκανα την δουλεια με ενα ezp2010
ezp2010.jpg
εχω σωσει και πολλα λαπτοπ......μονιτορ.....τv...... με αυτο

οταν πριν 6 μηνες περασε απο τα χερια μου μια manta 32ara led δεν εχασα την ευκαιρεια εβγαλα την flash ic
το διαβασα και το αποθηκευσα

τελευταια ειχα δει οτι οι εδω ελληνικες μαρκες αφησαν την vestel και πηγαν σε αυτο το κινεζικο σασι
ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι καποια μερα θα χρειαστω το αρχειο αυτο

και ετσι ηρθε η πρωτη ......arielli.....που εγινε manta :Biggrin: 

η να το πω διαφορετικα το ariel .....που εγινε  dixan  :Lol:

----------


## GeorgeZ

Προσωπικά έχω διάφορα universal programmer αλλά για καθημερινή χρήση έχω το TL866A.
https://www.banggood.com/TL866A-USB-...p-1100586.html

----------


## ioannis_83

> εγω εκανα την δουλεια με ενα ezp2010
> ezp2010.jpg
> εχω σωσει και πολλα λαπτοπ......μονιτορ.....τv...... με αυτο
> 
> οταν πριν 6 μηνες περασε απο τα χερια μου μια manta 32ara led δεν εχασα την ευκαιρεια εβγαλα την flash ic
> το διαβασα και το αποθηκευσα
> 
> τελευταια ειχα δει οτι οι εδω ελληνικες μαρκες αφησαν την vestel και πηγαν σε αυτο το κινεζικο σασι
> ετσι σκεφτηκα οτι καποια μερα θα χρειαστω το αρχειο αυτο
> ...


δλδ η συγκεκριμενη δε μπορουσε να γινει απο τη usb?

----------


## freecom

φιλε γιαννη οταν "αρπαξει" το αρχειο που ειναι αποθηκευμενο στο spi chip δεν στρωνει με usb
το γιατι θα προσπαθησω να στο αναλυσω

σε μια main τηλεορασης  υπαρχουν 
1. το spi chip συνηθως 8 pin....συνηθως μικρης χωρητικοτητας 1 εως 8 mb εκει ειναι αποθηκευμενο το bootloader
2. το η τα chip nand.....αυτο ειναι μια μνημη μεγαλυτερης χωρητικοτητας και περιεχει το firmware της τηλεορασης
3. το η τα chip ram......εκει τρεχει ολο το συστημα

οταν ξεκιναμε μια τηλεοραση περνει δουλεια πρωτα το spi chip που εχει το bootloader......διαβαζει το nand chip με το firmware.....και τρεχει ολο  το παιχνιδι στην ram

αν μια τηλεοραση πχ....αναβοσβηνει.....η δεν εχει  εικονα ....η δεν δουλευει το wifi......ισως μια περιπτωση ειναι να φταιει το firmware........ενα μερος του ισως να καταστραφηκε 
τοτε με usb ....ξαναγραφουμε  το  firmware και στρωνει το προβλημα

αν αρπαξει το spi δεν ξεκιναει το συστημα και δεν φτανουμε στο να μπορουμε να κανουμε firmware update με usb
τοτε η μονη λυση ειναι να ξηλωσουμε το spi.....και να το ξαναγραψουμε


στην γλωσσα των υπολογιστων.......αν χτυπησει το chip με το bios.....δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε format και ξαναπερασμα των windows.....αν πρωτα δεν επισκευασουμε το bios



ολα τα παραπανω τα γραφω με καθε επιφυλαξη........δεν ειμαι ο πλεον ειδικος....μπορει να να εχω λαθος.....ειμαι στην προσπαθεια του να μαθω

ας με διορθωσει καποοις που ειναι 100% ειδικος

η λαρισα εχει το λογο :Biggrin:

----------

Antonisjr (14-06-17)

----------


## aluphs

Φίλε freecom θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρεις πως μπορούμε να μπούμε στο service menu της ARIELLI

----------


## freecom

> Φίλε freecom θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρεις πως μπορούμε να μπούμε στο service menu της ARIELLI



MENU-1147

----------

Antonisjr (31-07-18), cards44 (03-12-17), pipilas (17-12-17), sstavross (11-01-18), xloupas (09-03-20)

----------


## aluphs

είσαι θεός *σε ευχαριστώ πολύ*

----------


## freecom

> είσαι θεός *σε ευχαριστώ πολύ*


ουτε για παπαδακι δεν κανω :Biggrin:

----------


## johnkou

Κωστα εγραψες παλι,που τα βρισκεις ολα αυτα με κινεζο-βουλγαρικες τηλεορασεις απορω.

----------


## freecom

φιλε γιαννη......απλα γραφεις τον κωδικο απο το σασι στο google......ξοδευεις 2-3 βραδια.....και τα εχεις ολα στα χερια σου

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> φιλε γιαννη......απλα γραφεις τον κωδικο απο το σασι στο google......ξοδευεις 2-3 βραδια.....και τα εχεις ολα στα χερια σου


Συγχαρητήρια και αυτό που λες ισχύει, το google θέλει και αυτό την τεχνική του και δεν μας τα σερβίρει πάντα όλα στο πιάτο. Μου θύμησες εμένα  που ξενύχτησα ένα ολόκληρο βράδυ να ψάχνω σχηματικό για μια τηλεόραση bluesky χωρις κωδικο chassis στην πλακετα(αυτά τα σκουπίδια που πουλούσε 15 χρονια πριν το συγχωρεμενο carrefour...) και τελικά το βρήκα τυχαία ψαχνωντας μεσω του κωδικού του κεντρικου video controller IC και απο τα μερικες δεκαδες διαφορετικα chassis που βρήκανα τον φορούν ξεκίνησα νέες αναζητήσεις σχηματικων και service manual και τελικα επεσα πανω σε  ένα ήταν ακριβως της τηλεόρασης μου.

----------


## billnik

Έχω μια τηλεόραση arielli και έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το αρχικό post. Την έχω στείλει 2 φορές για στο service οπού μου είπαν ότι είναι θέμα λογισμικού και πως έκαναν αναβάθμιση,  το πρόβλημα επανήλθε. Γενικά είναι λίγο άσχετος από αυτά αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει ή να την πετάξω.

----------


## atsio

Πέστους να ελέγξουνε το ripple στην eeprom και εάν είναι εντάξει να αλλάξουνε eeprom

----------


## pipilas

εχω και εγω ενα σκουπιδι arielli 2288fhd
δεν μπορω να βρω σωστο bin για τo w25q64
περασα καμια 10ρια  απο διαφορα φορουμ 
το μονο που παιζει ειναι ενα απο ΑΚΑΙ
αλλα δεν υποστηριζει το  tuner  ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν κανονικα εχει και ελληνικο μενου
πιο καλο παιδακι εχει το σωστο σοφτ??

----------


## freecom

τι μοντελο main φοραει ?

----------


## zaico13

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά,
Εχω και εγω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον φίλο pipilas, πέρασα το ΑΚΑΙ firmware αλλά δεν δουλεύει το tuner.
Το μοντέλο της main είναι: HK-T.RT2957Ε01
Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## staurosv

παιδια εχω την παρακατω Arielli LED32A01HD (Main Board): CV9202-A039   και αργει να εμφανισει το  logo   αν το εμφανισει  μετα  ανοιγει  και  δουλευει  χωρις προβλημα..  τους ηλεκτρολιτικους  τους αλαξα  ολους αλα τιποτα  καμια αλαγη μηπως φταιει  το soft  υπαρχει κανενα  και αν ναι πως γινετε με usb καμια λυση ..

----------


## sstavross

Γεια σας παδια και καλη χρονια!

Ειχα παρει δωρο μια arielli 2288fhd στην αδελφη μου πριν κανα χρονο, και κατα λαθος προχθες εβαλε το βυσμα το λαπτοπ (19V) στην υποδοχη του βυσματος της TV (που εχει βυσμα με 12V).... Τωρα η TV δεν ανοιγει, μολις βαλεις την τροφοδοσια το led ειναι κοκκινο και δεν ανοιγει καθολου η TV ουτε απο το τηλεκοντρολ , ουτε απο το κουμπι επανω της. Τι μπορει να εχει "καει"? Ή μπορει να εχει πειραχτει κατι απο το firmware της ή κατι αλλο?

----------


## panos1983

> επειδή καλο είναι να μην ρωτάμε μονο αλλα και να βοηθάμε
> 
> σας περιγραφω την επισκευή μιας ariell led3229 hd
> πιστευω ότι εχει ενδιαφερων λογο του ότι φοραει ιδιο σασι με πολλες άλλες όπως fu και  turbox
> 
> μετα την τουρκια και την vestel πολλες μαρκες μαζι και οι δικες μας πηγαν .....προς κινα
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.   αναβει το led ενδειξης λειτουργιας, αλλα δεν δειχνει τιποτα.....ουτε υπαρχουν led αναμμενα στην πλατη.....εκει εχουμε ταση γυρω στα 50v αλλα δεν είναι αρκετη για να
> αναψει ο οπίσθιος φωτισμος.....αν θυμαμει καλα αναβουν στα 65v
> ...



Φιλε Freecom μπορεις με καποιο τροπο να επικοινωνισουμε γιατι χρειαζομαι τα φωτα σου. Προσπαθω να σου στειλω προσωπικο μηνυμα αλλα ο επιτρεπομενος χορος ειναι γεματος και δεν γινεται. Το δικο μου mail: panos_tolis@yahoo.gr

Ευχαριστω

----------

Axi3kala (12-02-18)

----------


## xadoulis

θα μπορούσε καποιο παιδί να εξηγησει την διαδικασια για το φλασαρισμα με usb?  αντιμετωπίζω ακριβως το ιδιο θεμα

----------


## sstavross

Αν εχω καταλαβει καλα βαζεις το αρχειο bin σε ενα στικακι φορμαρισμενο σε FAT32 και εχωντας βγαλει την TV απο την πριζα βαζεις το στικακι στην υποδοχη USB και βαζεις την τηλεοραση στην πριζα. Θεωρητικα θα αρχιζει το φλασαρισμα μονη της. Αααα... νομιζω οτι οταν βαλεις την τβ στην πριζα πρεπει να εχεις πατημενο το power  απο την τβ , το κουμπι που ειναι πανω στην τηλεοραση. Αλλα εχεις αρχειο bin?

----------

Axi3kala (12-02-18)

----------


## xadoulis

Σταυρο καλησπερα.. Δέν εχω αρχείο bin..  Πως θα μπορέσω να το βρώ για να δοκιμάσω? επίσης δεν επικοινωνεί με το τηλεκοντρολ καθολου.. Τη βαζω μπριζα ανοίγει μονη μετα απο 2-3 sec το led απο κοκκινο γινεται πρασινο και μένει ως εχει... black screen.. To τσιπ νομίζω ειναι το 25q64

----------

Axi3kala (12-02-18)

----------


## georgis

δε νομιζω οτι ειναι εκει το θεμα σου.απο τα 12 στα 19 ειναι πολλα.κατι παρεδωσε το πνευμα του.

----------


## xadoulis

Πολυ το φοβάμαι κ αυτο georgis.. Απλά εχω λιγο χρόνο μπροστά μου και λεώ μηπως καταφέρω κατι μονος μου μεχρι να την δει καποιος ειδικός..

----------


## georgis

πρωτα ξεκινα απο το hardware και μετα φτασε στο software.μπορει να τα κανεις χειροτερα τα πραγματα.

----------


## sstavross

Ακριβως και μενα το ιδιο κανει....  κοκκινο led  και μετα πρασινο αλλα αποκριση καμμια! χαχα! Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω για να δω αν μπορω να την σωσω?  Θελω να πω το πανελ πρεπει να ειναι οκ... Υπαρχει τιποτα να μπορω να αγορασω, μια πλακετα, οπως εχω κανει με μια LED οθονη απο καμενο λαπτοπ και να την "σωσω"? την λυπαμαι να την πεταξω ετσι...

----------


## ProMo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις πληροφορίες.
Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να βγω από το AGING mode? Κατά λάθος το ενεργοποίησα και δεν μπορώ να το κλείσω.

----------


## kimparis

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να μου το στείλεις. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kimparis

Θα ήθελα να μου στείλεις το bin . Ευχαριστώ. kimparisge@yahoo.gr

----------


## freecom

Γιωργο στο εστειλα

----------


## Axi3kala

> Ακριβως και μενα το ιδιο κανει....  κοκκινο led  και μετα πρασινο αλλα αποκριση καμμια! χαχα! Τι αλλο μπορω να κανω για να δω αν μπορω να την σωσω?  Θελω να πω το πανελ πρεπει να ειναι οκ... Υπαρχει τιποτα να μπορω να αγορασω, μια πλακετα, οπως εχω κανει με μια LED οθονη απο καμενο λαπτοπ και να την "σωσω"? την λυπαμαι να την πεταξω ετσι...


Επισης και η δικη μου APIELLI τα ιδια κανει! Λετε να ειχαν ημερομηνια ληξης και ολες ετυχαν την ιδια στιγμη περιπου?  Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει παρακαλω πολυ? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Axi3kala

Τελικα την εστειλα στο e-shop και την εφτιαξαν με 20 ευρω.Αν ξαναχαλασει που δεν το ευχομαι θα σας πω.

----------


## themis167

μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου στειλεις το αρχειο bin ? 

ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα -εβαλα αρχειο απο F&U- ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΣΕ F&U...

temis167@gmail.com

----------


## lagoniko

παιδια καλησπερα εχω μια arielli 22αρα και δεν βρησκω καποιο firmware μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?
το S/N ειναι arielli2015062288fhd0658

----------


## pipilas

βαλε απο 32 και μπες στο μενου σερβις  μετα να σεταρης γεωμετρια(γιατι δεν βλεπει σωστα το πανελ)
εγω μια σαβουρα τετοια ετσι την εκανα

----------


## lagoniko

μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει το bin για την arielli?
lagoniko@hotmail.com

----------


## freecom

> μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει το bin για την arielli?
> lagoniko@hotmail.com



εγω φιλε μου στο εστειλα

αλλα προσεξε ειναι για 32αρα κινεζικο σασι

μηπως η δικια σου ειναι vestel σασι .....γιατι τοτε δεν κανει για σενα

το αρχειο που σου εστειλα δεν για για firmware update με usb......ειναι αρχειο για προγραμματισμο της spi με programmer

----------


## lagoniko

> εγω φιλε μου στο εστειλα
> 
> αλλα προσεξε ειναι για 32αρα κινεζικο σασι
> 
> μηπως η δικια σου ειναι vestel σασι .....γιατι τοτε δεν κανει για σενα
> 
> το αρχειο που σου εστειλα δεν για για firmware update με usb......ειναι αρχειο για προγραμματισμο της spi με programmer


μη φανταστεις οτι ειμαι κ πολυ γνωστης του τι κανω!αποτι ειδα δοκιμασα δυο img αρχεια απο το site της f&u και ειναι τα μονα που ξεκιναει να κανει εγκατασταση.τωρα για προγραμματισμο spi δεν ξερω!
πως θα μαθω αν ειναι κινεζος η vestel?
ευχαριστω

----------


## lagoniko

παιδια βρηκα την λυση για την δικη μου arielli. δουλεψε με το img αρχειο που βρηκα σε ενα πωλονεζικο site !βεβαια δοκιμασα παρα πολλα img μεχρι να βρω το σωστο μονο που οταν αναβει λεει κ μενα MANTA μπροστα!

----------


## sstavross

> παιδια βρηκα την λυση για την δικη μου arielli. δουλεψε με το img αρχειο που βρηκα σε ενα πωλονεζικο site !βεβαια δοκιμασα παρα πολλα img μεχρι να βρω το σωστο μονο που οταν αναβει λεει κ μενα MANTA μπροστα!


φιλε μου μπορεις να μου στηλεις και μενα αυτο το img αρχειο? Θα σου ειμαι υποχρεος!!

----------


## johnkou

Εγω θα ελεγα ο φιλος να ανεβασει το λινκ ετσι ωστε οποιος το χρειαζετε να το κατεβαζει απο κει.

----------


## pipilas

> Εγω θα ελεγα ο φιλος να ανεβασει το λινκ ετσι ωστε οποιος το χρειαζετε να το κατεβαζει απο κει.


  Eχετε *υποψιν* οτι  το bin για να περαση θελει ξεκολημα το eeprom και programmer
δεν το περνει απο usb.
https://mega.nz/#!JaoX2AyJ!rOUiBfQxV...SaNq3W2eL-az5g

----------

xrhstos1978 (02-10-19)

----------


## gatoulis1023

*TV ARIELLI LED32D8HD 32'' Καλησπερα εχω αυτην την ληεοραση και κανει της μαγκιες της οπως εχουν αναφερει και προλαλλησαντες δλδ παραμενει σε κατασταση αναμονης με το λαμπακι αναμενα απο κοκκινο σε πρασινοκιτρινο και εκει μουλαρωνη ... τι μου προτεινεις  να κανω...*

----------


## miralass

Φιλε μπορεις να μου στειλεις το bin?

----------


## freecom

φιλε μου ....κοιτα  2 απαντησεις πισω.....ο φιλος  pipilas το ανεβασε

----------


## gponiris

Επειδη εχω παρομοια συμπτωματα με μια 24αρα arielli led2488fhd
Mεσω usb πως γινεται?
Ακομα διαβαζω για spi programmer και αποσα διαβαζω για να καταλαβω, χρειαζεται να βγει το eeprom και να μπει πανω του ωστε να προγραμματιστει.
Δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος χωρις να αποκοληθει το eeprom ή για να γινει το flash?
Πανω στη μητρικη γραφει αυτο hk-t.rt2957e01 προς βοηθεια

----------


## Antonisjr

> βαλε απο 32 και μπες στο μενου σερβις  μετα να σεταρης γεωμετρια(γιατι δεν βλεπει σωστα το πανελ)
> εγω μια σαβουρα τετοια ετσι την εκανα


Καλημέρα,

Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μία 40άρα, πέρασα το BIN από 32άρα αλλά μου δείχνει την εικόνα ανάποδα.

Μπήκα στο service menu αλλά δεν με αφήνει να πειράξω πολλά πράγματα.
Πώς το έκανες..??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μία 40άρα, πέρασα το BIN από 32άρα αλλά μου δείχνει την εικόνα ανάποδα.
> 
> Μπήκα στο service menu αλλά δεν με αφήνει να πειράξω πολλά πράγματα.
> Πώς το έκανες..??




Να περάσεις άλλη αναβάθμιση, που να κάνει. κανένα απο τα σασί αυτά δεν εχει ρύθμιση mirror κ.τ.λ να κοιτάς  να σου δίνει ίδιο πάνελ, σε f&u ή felix ίδιο μοντέλο διαφορετικά πάνελ θέλουν την αναβάθμιση που χρειάζεται το πάνελ αλλιώς τα δείχνει ανάποδα

----------

Antonisjr (01-08-18)

----------


## gponiris

> Επειδη εχω παρομοια συμπτωματα με μια 24αρα arielli led2488fhd
> Mεσω usb πως γινεται?
> Ακομα διαβαζω για spi programmer και αποσα διαβαζω για να καταλαβω, χρειαζεται να βγει το eeprom και να μπει πανω του ωστε να προγραμματιστει.
> Δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος χωρις να αποκοληθει το eeprom ή για να γινει το flash?
> Πανω στη μητρικη γραφει αυτο hk-t.rt2957e01 προς βοηθεια


Καμια βοηθεια παιδια και για μενα?

----------


## Antonisjr

Όντως σε άλλη αναβάθμιση μου επέτρεπε να κάνω το picture flip = off.

Φίλε john όπως τα είπες, θέλει αποκόλληση του spi ic από τη πλακέτα και programmer δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.

----------

gponiris (01-08-18)

----------


## gponiris

Κανενας απο Αθηνα κοντα πατησια να πειραματιστει με το εργαλειο?Το e-shop που την ειχα παρει δεν δεχεται να την αναλαβει τεχνικος τους  :Sad:

----------


## Papas00zas

Περαστικά.Τώρα έμπλεξες με τους μεγαλύτερους απατεώνες του κλάδου....εμένα μου λέγαν μαλακίες για ένα λάπτοπ γιατί βαριόντουσαν να αλλάξουν σκληρό....
Από Πατήσια ίσως ο agis....

----------


## gponiris

Το παθημα μου εγινε μαθημα...
Πως μπορω να ερθω σε επικοινωνια με τον agis? (μπας και δουμε τηλεοραση φετος,γιατι διακοπες δεν βλεπω να πηγαινουμε)

----------


## gponiris

Λοιπον στην arielli την 24αρα αλλαχτηκε eeprom και επανηλθαν οι λειτουργιες χωρις αποτελεσμα απο το αρχειο bin που δοθηκε πιο πανω.
Εχει περαστει με usb ενα update αρχειο (image της manta μετα απο 10αδες επιλογες και μεχρι να λειτουργησoυν τα καναλια) το οποιο παρουσιαζει το εξης φαινομενο:
Oταν μπηκε το usb η εικονα φαινοταν κανονικα για update.
Μετα την αναβαθμιση η τηλεοραση λειτουργει με καναλια αλλα δειχνει την εικονα αναποδα απο πανω προς τα κατω.
Εγινε προσπαθεια να βρεθει μεσω του μενου 1147 καποια οδηγια για flip αλλα δεν υπαρχει καμια επιλογη για αλλαγη panel γενικα.
Το βλεπει σαν 21,5 αντι 23,6 
Αν υπαρχει περιπτωση με καποιο τροπο να με βοηθησετε να βρω την αναβαθμιση μεσω usb για το μοντελο της arielli που εχω,θα ηταν το ιδανικοτερο,καθως εφαγα 8ωρο ψαχνοντας και δεν βρισκω λυση

----------


## fistikis

Γεια σας, εχω και εγώ το μοντέλο ARIELLI LED3229 HD και μου παρουσιάστηκε το γνωστό πρόβλημα που ανάβει μόνο του το πράσινο λαμπάκι ενώ η οθόμη παραμένει μαύρη.
Θα ήθελα, αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε, έχω 2 ερωτήσεις για να την επισκευάσω μόνος μου.
1. Το τσιπάκι βγαίνει εύκολα από την main board; Και με ποιον τρόπο;
2. Με κολλητήρι θα το ξανατοποθετήσω;

Έχω παραγγείλει programmer που φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει το τσιπάκι οπότε θα αρχίσω μόλις το παραλάβω, με τις rom που ανέβηκαν πιο πάνω.


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, είμαι λίγο άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά βέβαια...

----------


## fistikis

> Λοιπον στην arielli την 24αρα αλλαχτηκε eeprom και επανηλθαν οι λειτουργιες χωρις αποτελεσμα απο το αρχειο bin που δοθηκε πιο πανω.
> Εχει περαστει με usb ενα update αρχειο (image της manta μετα απο 10αδες επιλογες και μεχρι να λειτουργησoυν τα καναλια) το οποιο παρουσιαζει το εξης φαινομενο:
> Oταν μπηκε το usb η εικονα φαινοταν κανονικα για update.
> Μετα την αναβαθμιση η τηλεοραση λειτουργει με καναλια αλλα δειχνει την εικονα αναποδα απο πανω προς τα κατω.
> Εγινε προσπαθεια να βρεθει μεσω του μενου 1147 καποια οδηγια για flip αλλα δεν υπαρχει καμια επιλογη για αλλαγη panel γενικα.
> Το βλεπει σαν 21,5 αντι 23,6 
> Αν υπαρχει περιπτωση με καποιο τροπο να με βοηθησετε να βρω την αναβαθμιση μεσω usb για το μοντελο της arielli που εχω,θα ηταν το ιδανικοτερο,καθως εφαγα 8ωρο ψαχνοντας και δεν βρισκω λυση



Να ρωτήσω κάτι (ώς άσχετος που είμαι): Το τσιπάκι το βγάζεις για να  περάσεις νέα rom, ή μπορεί να περαστεί χωρίς να βγεί; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Γίνεται και πάνω με τσιμπίδα 8pin

----------


## sofron

Φίλε το ίδιο έχω πάθει και εγώ με την ίδια τηλεόραση μήπως μπορείς να μου δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες πως θα την επισκευάσω . ευχαριστώ

----------


## sofron

μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει το bin και το image της manta για την arielli led3229hd
panagiwtis110@yahoo.gr

----------


## gponiris

οπως ειπε και ο φιλος νικοςλαρισα γινεται και με τσιμπιδα.Το ειδα σε βιντεο στο youtube αλλα δεν ειχα οδηγιες παραιτερω για να το κανω.
Αν ειναι απλο ας μας δωσει καποιος οδηγιες

Επισης θα ηθελα και εγω το img για να πεσει δοκιμη μεσω usb

----------


## fistikis

Αν γινεται να δωσετε λιγες πληροφοριες για την τσιμπιδα και πως ακριβως χρησιμοποιειται για να το δοκιμασουμε. Και μια περιγραφη της ολης διαδικασιας αν μπορει καποιος.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Αν γινεται να δωσετε λιγες πληροφοριες για την τσιμπιδα και πως ακριβως χρησιμοποιειται για να το δοκιμασουμε. Και μια περιγραφη της ολης διαδικασιας αν μπορει καποιος.
> Ευχαριστω.


Αντί να το βάλεις πάνω στον programmer υπάρχει τσιμπίδα και την βάζεις πάνω στα πόδια του isp flash για τον μοναδικό programmer που δουλεύει και γράφει σωστά είναι ο rt809h σε ezp2013 που δοκίμασα δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα έπρεπε να το ξεκολλήσεις

----------


## gr-laptop_parts

> επειδή καλο είναι να μην ρωτάμε μονο αλλα και να βοηθάμε
> 
> σας περιγραφω την επισκευή μιας ariell led3229 hd
> πιστευω ότι εχει ενδιαφερων λογο του ότι φοραει ιδιο σασι με πολλες άλλες όπως fu και  turbox
> 
> μετα την τουρκια και την vestel πολλες μαρκες μαζι και οι δικες μας πηγαν .....προς κινα
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.   αναβει το led ενδειξης λειτουργιας, αλλα δεν δειχνει τιποτα.....ουτε υπαρχουν led αναμμενα στην πλατη.....εκει εχουμε ταση γυρω στα 50v αλλα δεν είναι αρκετη για να
> αναψει ο οπίσθιος φωτισμος.....αν θυμαμει καλα αναβουν στα 65v
> ...


Καλησπέρα μπορεις να μου στείλεις το bin? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gr-laptop_parts

Καλησπέρα μπορεις να μου στείλεις το bin? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## stathis2270

Καλησπέρα θα μπορούσες να μου στήλης το αρχείο Arielle led 3229 το αντοιστιχο manda ευχαριστώ Σταθης

----------


## kyriakos72

Καλησπέρα, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου στείλει το αρχείο bin για μία ARIELLI LED32D3HD που έχω και έχει πρόβλημα, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vag40

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Άν σου είναι εύκολο να μου το στείλεις το bin να το περάσω για να ξεκεινήσει..
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vag40

Τελικά βρήκα ένα αρχείο IMAGE σε USB και η τηλεόραση δούλεψε άψογα και με λογότυπο Arielli. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

mikemtb73 (27-12-18)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Βαγγέλη,
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και ΚΑΛΗ και ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σου εύχομαι.
Μιας και γράφεις το παραπάνω post μία εβδομάδα πριν κι αναφέρεις κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο 
καλό θα ΄ναι για το forum ν΄ ανέβαζες το site από τ΄ οποίο βρήκες τ΄ αρχείο IMAGE γι΄ ARIELLI LED TV.
Αν φυσικά το βρήκες από ιστοσελίδα κι όχι διαφορετικά κι αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο γιατί το blog το διαβάζουμε
πολλοί συνάδελφοι ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ και μη κι είδα τον περασμένο χρόνο τα προβλήματα απ΄ ARIELLI να ΄ναι
αρκετές δεκάδες και τείνουν αυξανόμενα.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## sk1

> Φίλε Βαγγέλη,
> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και ΚΑΛΗ και ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ σου εύχομαι.
> Μιας και γράφεις το παραπάνω post μία εβδομάδα πριν κι αναφέρεις κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο 
> καλό θα ΄ναι για το forum ν΄ ανέβαζες το site από τ΄ οποίο βρήκες τ΄ αρχείο IMAGE γι΄ ARIELLI LED TV.
> Αν φυσικά το βρήκες από ιστοσελίδα κι όχι διαφορετικά κι αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο γιατί το blog το διαβάζουμε
> πολλοί συνάδελφοι ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ και μη κι είδα τον περασμένο χρόνο τα προβλήματα απ΄ ARIELLI να ΄ναι
> αρκετές δεκάδες και τείνουν αυξανόμενα.
> Φιλικά.
>         Δημήτρης Καρούσης


Καλή χρόνια κι από εμένα σε όλους 
Σωστος ο Δημήτρης.Βαγγελη αν ανέβαζες το site που βρήκες το αρχείο θα βοηθουσες αρκετούς.

----------


## nikos1989

Καλημέρα, μπορείς να μου στείλεις το bin? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kerkira

Καλησπερα εχω δυο ιδιες με ο ιδιο προβλημα θα μπορουσες να μου το στειλεις ?

----------


## giatro1967

Καλησπέρα και εμένα μετά από πτώση του Διαφορικού ρελέ έπαψε να ανοίγει.Πριν τη πετάξω διάβασα το ιστορικό και άλλων που είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Δοκίμασα ψάχνοντας f&u manta κλπ να βρω firmware με προέκταση img file αφού δεν ξέρω τίποτα με spi programming κλπ.Μετά το update  άναψε η οθόνη με το λογότυπο αντεστραμμένη και τίποτα άλλο.Μου κίνησε την περιέργεια το μέλος vag40 που είπε ότι βρήκε και πέρασε από usb   το firmware και *έπαιξε*. Σκάβοντας βρήκα και εγώ από Πολωνία για την .*Arielli LED2498HD το δοκίμασα και άνοιξε,μένει τώρα να βάλω κεραία και να κάνω ανίχνευση καναλιών. Πράγματι το eshop δεν εξυπηρέτησε ξανά, είχα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα  με μία vortex από  eshop και αυτή που με firmware από άλλη μάρκα έπαιξε απλά δεν έχει ελληνικό μενού.*

----------


## gponiris

> Καλησπέρα και εμένα μετά από πτώση του Διαφορικού ρελέ έπαψε να ανοίγει.Πριν τη πετάξω διάβασα το ιστορικό και άλλων που είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Δοκίμασα ψάχνοντας f&u manta κλπ να βρω firmware με προέκταση img file αφού δεν ξέρω τίποτα με spi programming κλπ.Μετά το update  άναψε η οθόνη με το λογότυπο αντεστραμμένη και τίποτα άλλο.Μου κίνησε την περιέργεια το μέλος vag40 που είπε ότι βρήκε και πέρασε από usb   το firmware και *έπαιξε*. Σκάβοντας βρήκα και εγώ από Πολωνία για την .*Arielli LED2498HD το δοκίμασα και άνοιξε,μένει τώρα να βάλω κεραία και να κάνω ανίχνευση καναλιών. Πράγματι το eshop δεν εξυπηρέτησε ξανά, είχα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα  με μία vortex από  eshop και αυτή που με firmware από άλλη μάρκα έπαιξε απλά δεν έχει ελληνικό μενού.*


Καλησπερα Γιωργο.
Θα σου ημουν υποχρεος αν μου εστελνες το αρχειο και καποιες οδηγιες,γιατι εχω την 24αρα που αναφερεις παροπλισμενη και δεν μου παει η καρδια να την πεταξω και δεν ξερω απο spi.

----------


## giatro1967

https://www.4shared.com/rar/FfFWYYgb...Type_2__1.html
το εστειλα σε λινκ.

format usb2 stick fat32.βαζω το αρχείο στο install.img .βάζω το flash drive στη τηλ. βάζω το φις της νεκρής τηλεόρασης στη πρίζα και περιμένω να το διαβάσει. κάπου στο 78% θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση ,καλή τύχη

----------

gponiris (17-03-19)

----------


## gponiris

> https://www.4shared.com/rar/FfFWYYgb...Type_2__1.html
> το εστειλα σε λινκ.
> 
> format usb2 stick fat32.βαζω το αρχείο στο install.img .βάζω το flash drive στη τηλ. βάζω το φις της νεκρής τηλεόρασης στη πρίζα και περιμένω να το διαβάσει. κάπου στο 78% θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση ,καλή τύχη


Εισαι αρχοντας!!Τοσο απλα!Δουλεψε!!!!!!!!Τα ευχαριστω ειναι λιγα!

----------


## petsotis

kalhspera,tha xreiastw kai egw to bin ,an kapoios mporei na mou to steilei gia na anasthsw thn led 3219hd. eyxaristw

----------


## petsotis

kalhspera,mporeis na moy to steileis kai emena? eyxaristw

----------


## petsotis

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να μου στείλεις και εμένα το αρχείο. Ευχαριστω  led 3229hd

----------


## manolo

> .βαζω το αρχείο στο install.img .


 Γιώργο καλησπέρα. Όταν λες βάζω το αρχείο στο install.img τι εννοείς ακριβώς. Το .img είναι επέκταση αρχείου, όχι φακέλου. Όταν κάνεις extract to zip φάκελο δημιουργούνται τα εξής: ένας φάκελος zip με όνομα install Test και ένα αρχείο install.img. Προφανώς βάζεις το .img στο stick έτσι;

----------


## gponiris

Μανωλη οπως το περιγραφεις το εκανα εγω και δουλεψε.Ανοιξα το zip αρχειο,εβαλα το install.img  σε ενα φορμαρισμενο usb (fat32) .Μετα εβαλα το usb σε εκτος ρευματος τηλεοραση.Μετα την συνδεσα,την αναψα και εκανε αυτοματα την αναβαθμιση.Τοσο απλά

----------

manolo (07-04-19)

----------


## gponiris

> kalhspera,mporeis na moy to steileis kai emena? eyxaristw


Κωστα αν δεν καταφερες να κατεβασεις το αρχειο ακομα,στειλε μου σε προσωπικο μυνημα το email σου να στο στειλω εγω

----------


## petsotis

Καλησπέρα. Δεν κατάφερα να το κατεβάσω.Σου έστειλα Mail

----------


## George_Knight

> https://www.4shared.com/rar/FfFWYYgb...Type_2__1.html
> το εστειλα σε λινκ.
> 
> format usb2 stick fat32.βαζω το αρχείο στο install.img .βάζω το flash drive στη τηλ. βάζω το φις της νεκρής τηλεόρασης στη πρίζα και περιμένω να το διαβάσει. κάπου στο 78% θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση ,καλή τύχη


Φιλε μου το περασα αλλα μου την δειχνει αναποδα μπηκα μενου 1147 για να κανω flip αλλα η λειτουργια απλα υπαρχει χωρις να μπορω να την χρησιμοποιησω! H τηλεοραση ειναι η arielli 2288FHD
Περασα και λογισμικο απο μια τηλεοραση 22 inch F&U αλλα δε καταφερα κατι περα απο το να μεινει παγωμενη στην οθονη της F&U. Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος; Αν θελετε και μπορειτε να βοηθησετε με καποιο τροπο στειλε μου email εδω: mixelopoulosg@gmail.com

----------


## George_Knight

> εχω και εγω ενα σκουπιδι arielli 2288fhd
> δεν μπορω να βρω σωστο bin για τo w25q64
> περασα καμια 10ρια  απο διαφορα φορουμ 
> το μονο που παιζει ειναι ενα απο ΑΚΑΙ
> αλλα δεν υποστηριζει το  tuner  ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν κανονικα εχει και ελληνικο μενου
> πιο καλο παιδακι εχει το σωστο σοφτ??


Kωσταντινε μπορεις να μου στειλεις το bin για την arielli ακομα και με akai  firmware

----------


## gponiris

Στην δικια μου 24αρα,ενας τεχνικος που την ειχα παει και δεν εβρισκε την οριτζιναλ, την εκανε να δουλέψει με το αρχείο από elektroda που ονομάζεται manta led220q7.
  Επίσης είχε δουλέψει και το AKAI U7=GD25Q64 .Καντε μια δοκιμη μηπως και...

----------


## George_Knight

> Στην δικια μου 24αρα,ενας τεχνικος που την ειχα παει και δεν εβρισκε την οριτζιναλ, την εκανε να δουλέψει με το αρχείο από elektroda που ονομάζεται manta led220q7.
>   Επίσης είχε δουλέψει και το AKAI U7=GD25Q64 .Καντε μια δοκιμη μηπως και...


Φίλε μου βρήκα το λογισμικό και το γνήσιο για την τηλεόραση χάρη στην βοήθεια σου αλλά θα ήθελα αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως γίνεται να κάνω hard reset στην τηλεόραση γιατί περασα το F&U και δε με αφήνει να περάσω κάποιο άλλο μέσα ούτε να κάνω κάτι πέρα από το να βλέπω το logo της! Υπάρχει κάποιος να ξέρει;

----------


## katmadas

xa xa !
πανηγυρι!

εμενα μου ηρθε μια 32d7hd και δοκιμασα το αρχειο που εστειλε  ο gatro1967 μεσω 4share.
εγινε η αναβαθμιση μεσω usb αλλα δεν κανει κατι η tv εκτος του να αναβει το backlight.

32d7hd ειναι το μοντελο... απο που τα κατεβαζουμε?  .img θελω μεσω usb.

----------


## error

Γεια σε όλους. Χρειάζομαι και εγώ το img για 3219 !!! (δοκίμασα το  Arielli LED2498HD Type 2  1 αλλα δεν δειχνει σωστα... ) 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για την βοήθεια...

----------


## error

Το ακριβές μοντέλο είναι το LED3219HD

----------


## xoras

> https://www.4shared.com/rar/FfFWYYgb...Type_2__1.html
> το εστειλα σε λινκ.
> 
> format usb2 stick fat32.βαζω το αρχείο στο install.img .βάζω το flash drive στη τηλ. βάζω το φις της νεκρής τηλεόρασης στη πρίζα και περιμένω να το διαβάσει. κάπου στο 78% θα κάνει επανεκκίνηση ,καλή τύχη


Καλημερα σε ολους ! Πριν λίγο πέρασα το πιο πάνω αρχείο σε τηλεόραση arielli LED2498HD, ενώ κατά την διάρκεια της αναβάθμισης μου εδειξε  εικόνα ότι αναβαθμίζει, επειτα όταν τελειωσε ενώ τα LED ανάβουν και η εντολές απο το χειριστήριο της δέχεται, δεν έχω εικόνα !  Έχει λύση σε αυτό καποιος ? Ευχαριστώ.60959484_2755119531227752_1914017038334951424_n.jpg

----------

fotisp2 (23-05-19)

----------


## error

Γεια και πάλι... θα ηθελα αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με το bios. Nα μου γραψει ενα 25Q64 με το πρόγραμμα που δούλεψε σε LED3219HD.
Εχω παραγγείλει εναν προγραμματιστή αλλά θα κάνει 3000 χρόνια μέχρι να έρθει και χρειαζόμαστε την ΤV. 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

***υ.γ. ασφαλώς εξοδα και ενα λογικό ποσό είμαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσω.

----------


## error

Εγινε η δουλειά με το 25Q64. To τσιπακι ετοιμο μου το εστειλε μέλος το κόλλησα και δούλεψε και σε μένα.  (ο προγραμματιστής είναι ακόμη στο δρόμο...)
Ευχαριστώ όλους εσάς που μοιραστήκατε την γνώση και την εμπειρία σας... η καθημερινότητα δυστυχώς δείχνει το αντίθετο οπότε ολο αυτό στο φορουμ είναι μια ευχάριστη εξαίρεση.

----------

mikemtb73 (15-07-19)

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

γεια σας παραγγειλα  και εγω programmer τον 2019 ομως οσπου να ερθει  θα κανει κανα μηνα αν μπορει να μου γραψει καποιος ενα 25Q64 με το πρόγραμμα για τιν αριελι led2488fhd την εκανα update ομως τιποτα εκανε και τωρα δεν εχω εικονα  :Biggrin:

----------


## xbasedgr

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Έχω και εγω μια Arielli 32αρα και δεν δουλεύει το backlight. Την άνοιξα και τσέκαρα τις 3 σειρές led, ανάβουν και στις 3 όλα τα led. Επειδή δεν εχω τροφοδοτικό να τις τροφοδοτήσω και τις 3 μαζί, τις τροφοδότησα μια μια και ανάβουν όλα τους τα led στα 23-24 βολτ. Η πλακέτα βγάζει 58 βολτ για τα led που προφανώς είναι λίγα για τις 3 σειρές. Τι πιστεύετε; Η πλακέτα φταίει που δεν βγάζει αρκετή τάση να ανάψουν τα led ή φταίει το software όπως βλέπω στα παραπάνω σχόλια;

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

μετα απο πολλες προσπάθειες μπόρεσα να την ανοίξω εβαλα το bin τις μαντα που εχετε στο ποστ ολα καλα ομως μου αλλοιωμένη τιν εικονα μπαίνω στο μενου 1147 απενεργοποιώ το LVDS TI MODE στο  OFF στρώνει ομως μετα που τιν ξανα ανοίξω θελει πάλι το ιδιο δεν κανει αποθήκευση.DSC_0303.jpgDSC_0302.jpg

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Αφου το μοντέλο σου είναι το 2488fhd πως περιμένεις να παίξει σωστά με αρχείο για 32 ιντσες;;;;

----------


## johnkou

Αφου σου λεει panel type 32 τι περιμενεις να δουλεψει σωστα,δεν ξερω αν γινεται να αλλαξεις το πανελ στην επιλογη που εχει,αλλιως να ψαξεις για 24ιντσων.

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

Δοκίμασα και άλλα όμως δεν δούλεψαν    είναι το μόνο που δουλεύει νομίζω βρήκα το δικό τις λογισμικό σε ένα site όμως δεν μπορώ να το κατεβάσω. https://remont-aud.net/dump/lcd_pdp_.../248-1-0-76197

----------


## mtsilis

> επειδή καλο είναι να μην ρωτάμε μονο αλλα και να βοηθάμε
> 
> σας περιγραφω την επισκευή μιας ariell led3229 hd
> πιστευω ότι εχει ενδιαφερων λογο του ότι φοραει ιδιο σασι με πολλες άλλες όπως fu και  turbox
> 
> μετα την τουρκια και την vestel πολλες μαρκες μαζι και οι δικες μας πηγαν .....προς κινα
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.   αναβει το led ενδειξης λειτουργιας, αλλα δεν δειχνει τιποτα.....ουτε υπαρχουν led αναμμενα στην πλατη.....εκει εχουμε ταση γυρω στα 50v αλλα δεν είναι αρκετη για να
> αναψει ο οπίσθιος φωτισμος.....αν θυμαμει καλα αναβουν στα 65v
> ...


μπορεις να μου στειλιεσ το bin σε παρακαλω στο (tsilis65@gmail.com). ευχαριστω .

----------


## snb

θα μπορουσα να εχω το bin; για την 32αρα

snb1@hotmail.com

----------


## alwert1234

Γεια σας παιδιά έχω μια τηλεόραση turbox 42" οι οποία ξεκινάει να ανοίξει από μόνη της και όταν πάει να ανοίξει γράφει turbox και κάνει επανεκκίνηση, εγώ υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει η το λογισμικό, η τηλεόραση φοράει την πλακέτα 17MB82S αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να βρω το λογισμικό της έστω και από άλλη τηλεόραση??

----------


## bin5793

Καλησπέρα. Έχω μία TV ARIELLI led2288fhd με ακριβός αυτό το πρόβλημα... Ανάβει το κόκκινο φως της αναμονής και δεν ξεκινάει. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις?

----------


## alwert1234

> Καλησπέρα. Έχω μία TV ARIELLI led2288fhd με ακριβός αυτό το πρόβλημα... Ανάβει το κόκκινο φως της αναμονής και δεν ξεκινάει. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις?


Γεια σου φιλε μου μπορεις να μου πεις τι πανελ εχει η τηλεοραση σου και ποια πλακετα???
Εγω μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο βρηκα αυτη την σελιδα που εχει ακριβως το ιδιο λογισμικο τωρα περιμενω το προγραμματιστη που παραγγειλα απο το banggood να ερθει και θα ενημερωσω αμα γινει

----------


## bin5793

> Γεια σου φιλε μου μπορεις να μου πεις τι πανελ εχει η τηλεοραση σου και ποια πλακετα???
> Εγω μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο βρηκα αυτη την σελιδα που εχει ακριβως το ιδιο λογισμικο τωρα περιμενω το προγραμματιστη που παραγγειλα απο το banggood να ερθει και θα ενημερωσω αμα γινει


HK - T.RT2957E01 η πλακετα... 
Για προγραμματιστή από ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Program...72.m2749.l2649

 Αλλά βρήκα την πλακέτα από ebay 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Spi-Flas...77c8%7Ciid%3A1 

Αν την πάρω θα δουλέψει???

----------


## bin5793

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Spi-Flas...2582%7Ciid%3A1
Να την πάρω???
θα δουλέψει κανονικά???
Η πλακέτα είναι 
HK - T.RT2957E01
Και πάνελ 
CX215DLEDM

----------


## alwert1234

Δεν ξερω παιζει ρολο αμα φοραει το σωστο λογισμικο καλυτερα παρε τον προγραμματιστη και κατεβασε απο εδω το λογισμικο της

----------


## Stavrostsak1983

Μπορεί να μου περιγράψει κάνεις την διαδικασία και που θα βρω το αρχείο για ARIELLI LED40A01FHD????

----------


## ansf83

Καλησπέρα μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει και εμένα το αρχείο για την arielli 3219hd. Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. ansf83@yahoo.gr
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jimdrak1

Καλησπερα 
Σας παρακαλω αν γίνεται να μου στειλετε το bin για την ιδια tv Arielli LED3229HD
Σας ευχαριστώ
jimfwfw1@gmail.com

----------


## jimdrak1

> επειδή καλο είναι να μην ρωτάμε μονο αλλα και να βοηθάμε
> 
> σας περιγραφω την επισκευή μιας ariell led3229 hd
> πιστευω ότι εχει ενδιαφερων λογο του ότι φοραει ιδιο σασι με πολλες άλλες όπως fu και  turbox
> 
> μετα την τουρκια και την vestel πολλες μαρκες μαζι και οι δικες μας πηγαν .....προς κινα
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.   αναβει το led ενδειξης λειτουργιας, αλλα δεν δειχνει τιποτα.....ουτε υπαρχουν led αναμμενα στην πλατη.....εκει εχουμε ταση γυρω στα 50v αλλα δεν είναι αρκετη για να
> αναψει ο οπίσθιος φωτισμος.....αν θυμαμει καλα αναβουν στα 65v
> ...


Καλησπερα. Εχω την Arielli LED3229HD και με το που την βαζω στην πριζα αναβει κοκκινο led για λιγο και μετα γινεται πρασινο χωρις να εμφανιζει εικονα. Αν γινεται να μου στειλετε το bin (instal.img) για usb μπας και καταφερω να κανω κατι. Σας ευχαριστω jimfwfw1@gmail.com

----------


## bill1789

καλησπερα!!χρειαζομαι το αρχειο,μηπως κανει για μια arieli led 4018

----------


## the0211

καλησπερα και απο μενα , μπορω σασ παρακαλω να εχω και εγω το bin για την ιδια tv Arielli LED3229HD
ευχαριστω thodoris211@hotmail.com

----------


## the0211

καλησπερα μπορω να εχω το bin για την ιδια tv Arielli LED3229HD
thodoris211@hotmail.com

----------


## vlahoskwn

καλησπερα σας
εχω μια arielli 32 ιτσων και μετα απο διακοπη ρευματος αναβει το πρασινο λαμπακι αλλα ειναι νεκρη...
αν περασω το λογισμικο πιστευτε θα ειναι ενταξει;
βρηκα μονο σε bin Μορφη αρα θα θελω προγραμματιστη αν παρα τα παρακατω θα ειμαι ενταξει;

τα στοιχεια της τηλεορασης
cx315dledm panel

cx15040043
hktrt2957p61

https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...verter-module/
https://www.cableworks.gr/ilektronik...pi-programmer/

----------


## vlahoskwn

> καλησπερα σας
> εχω μια arielli 32 ιτσων και μετα απο διακοπη ρευματος αναβει το πρασινο λαμπακι αλλα ειναι νεκρη...
> αν περασω το λογισμικο πιστευτε θα ειναι ενταξει;
> βρηκα μονο σε bin Μορφη αρα θα θελω προγραμματιστη αν παρα τα παρακατω θα ειμαι ενταξει;
> 
> τα στοιχεια της τηλεορασης
> cx315dledm panel
> 
> cx15040043
> ...


τελικα ολα μια χαρα δουλεψε αψογα!!

----------

mikemtb73 (11-10-20)

----------


## xrhstos362

το θελω ευχαριστω

----------


## Thanoss

Παιδιά θέλω να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι σχετικό, έχω την Arieli 0817-led-55dn4t2. Η οποία έχει κολλήσει στο service mode - αναβοσβήνουν διάφορα χρώματα στη τηλεόραση. Μετά από διάβασμα εδώ πάτησα menu 1147, έσβησε, την άναψα ξανά, αλλά δεν έφτιαξε, οπότε πάλι αλλάζει χρώματα.
Είναι εκτός εγγύησης και έχει δουλέψει ελάχιστα. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο e-shop και μου είπαν αν θέλει μόνο κάτι στο firmware το κόστος είναι 15 ευρώ. 
Πριν την πάω μήπως έχει συναντήσει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα, υπάρχει κάποιο αρχείο να την κάνω boot με usb και να δουλέψει?

----------


## host505

> καλησπερα σας
> εχω μια arielli 32 ιτσων και μετα απο διακοπη ρευματος αναβει το πρασινο λαμπακι αλλα ειναι νεκρη...
> αν περασω το λογισμικο πιστευτε θα ειναι ενταξει;
> βρηκα μονο σε bin Μορφη αρα θα θελω προγραμματιστη αν παρα τα παρακατω θα ειμαι ενταξει;
> 
> τα στοιχεια της τηλεορασης
> cx315dledm panel
> 
> cx15040043
> ...


Καλησπέρα, μιας και έχω κι εγώ μια Arielli με ίδια χαρακτηριστικά (32D7HD), θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιο είναι ακριβώς το δικό σας μοντέλο, και ποιο bin χρησιμοποιήσατε (link)?

Σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω bin μιας Lobod με ίδια μητρική/panel που έχω βρει (https://repairalltv.com/lobod-le-32d...k-t-rt2957p61/) αλλά θα προτιμούσα να δοκιμάσω την δικιά σας δοκιμασμένη λύση.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kostasrocco89

καλησπέρα, επειδή έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα κι εγώ με ARIELLI LED3229HD μήπως θα μπορούσα να έχω ένα αρχείο .img για αναβάθμιση  μέσω usb? ευχαριστω
kostas.anasto@yahoo.gr

----------


## kougia

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου, μπορώ να κάνω την ίδια διαδικασία για arielli 2916HD ?  Επίσης πρέπει να έχω πατημένο το Power όταν συνδεθεί στο ρεύμα?
Η τηλεόραση 5ετίας ανοίγει κανονικά με πράσινο λαμπάκι αλλάζει κανάλια και έχει ήχο ενώ φαίνεται η εικόνα αμιδρα με φακό.

----------


## klik

> Καλησπέρα φίλε μου, μπορώ να κάνω την ίδια διαδικασία για arielli 2916HD ?  Επίσης πρέπει να έχω πατημένο το Power όταν συνδεθεί στο ρεύμα?
> Η τηλεόραση 5ετίας ανοίγει κανονικά με πράσινο λαμπάκι αλλάζει κανάλια και έχει ήχο ενώ φαίνεται η εικόνα αμιδρα με φακό.


Η μεθοδος του flash firmware δεν ειναι δια πασα νοσο και πασα μαλκια...
Μαλλον για λεντ οπισθιου φωτισμού  ή τροφοδοσία των  λεντ μοιαζει

----------


## kougia

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια *klik* Καλή Χρονιά!

----------


## kougia

Είχες δίκιο φίλε μου μία σειρά led strip απο τις 3 που έχει δεν λειτουργεί.Θα τις αντικαταστήσω και τις τρείς.Πιστεύω να είναι ο.κ.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Στέργιος Κ

Καλησπέρα Κώστα, θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις το bin στο mail μου: kratoynis@gmail.com

----------


## stelios09

Καλημερα και απο εμενα ειμαι καινουριος εδω  και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης: εχω την arielli led 32DN9A7 smart 32 led hd ready και στα καλα καθουμενα σε οποιο καναλι και να βαλω ανοιγουν οι υποτιτλοι απο μονοι τους ακομα και σε ελληνικες σειρες και καποιες αλλες φορες ξεκιναει και το χρονομετρο για να κλεισει απο μονη. Την εχω αφησει να κλεισει μπας και στρωσει αλλα τπτ. Η μονη λυση μου και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειναι να βγει απο την μπριζα για λιγο και να ξαναμπει,μετα απο λιγες μερες παλι τα ιδια. Επισης μου βγαζει προβλημα και στο νετφλιξ δεν μπορω να βαλω κωδικους βγαζει σφαλμα. Αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει θα του ειμαι υποχρεος...

----------


## diamantis6

Φιλε καλησπερα χρειαζομαι το bin εχω μια arieli LED 2488HD να κανω μια προσπαθεια μηπως και την φτιαξω

----------


## diamantis6

Φιλε καλησπερα χρειαζομαι το bin εχω μια arieli LED 2488HD να κανω μια προσπαθεια μηπως και την φτιαξω το imeil μου ειναι diamantis6@gmail.com

----------


## takis19821982

Γεια σας .Έχω μια Αrielli 32dn6t2....ανοίγω έχει ήχο άλλο όχι εικόνα.μαυρη οθόνη.καμια συμβουλή;

----------


## georgis

με ενα φακο δες αν εχει εικονα το πανελ οταν εχεις φωνη.αν εχει εικονα ειναι ο οπισθιος  φωτισμος του πανελ.

----------


## takis19821982

Ναι....διακρίνω ένα μνμ μόνο ήχος να αναβοσβηνει όταν βάζω φακό.

----------


## georgis

φωτισμος το θεμα της.ανοιγμα και ελεγχο led και τρφοδοσια τους.

----------


## takis19821982

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.θα δοκιμάσω να ανοίξω την tv

----------


## skam

Καλησπέρα μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει και εμένα το αρχείο για την arielli led3219hd για usb. Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. kamilias781@gmail.com. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## sakout

Καλησπερα σας . Εχω την Arielli LED 1968HD. Δεν ξεκιναει και αναβοσβηνει το λαμπακι απο κοκκινο σε πρασινο. Στην οθονη βγαινει μονο το Logo της Arielli και κανει ξανα προσπαθεια για boot χωρις επιτυχια. Προφανως υπαρχει προβλημα με το Firmware
Διάβασα ολο το θεμα. Κατεβασα ενα img αρχειο και δοκιμασα να κανω το Update μεσω usb αλλα δεν κανει τιποτα....

Υπάρχει καποιος που μπορει να την επισκευασει ?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## mikemtb73

https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=593728
1968 η 1986?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sakout

> https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=593728
> 1968 η 1986?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τελικά είναι η 1968 HD....

----------

mikemtb73 (27-12-21)

----------


## sakout

Γνωρίζεται κάποιον τεχνικό που να μπορεί να της δώσει ζωή ?

----------


## esolve

Μπορειτε να μου το στειλετε εδω; esolve2@protonmail.com
Εχω μια arieli  LED32D8HD αναβει μονο  πρασινο led
Επισης αν ξερετε να μου πειτε τι ονομα πορεπει να εχει το αρχειο bin σε αλλη περιπτωση αναβαθμισης;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## esolve

> επειδή καλο είναι να μην ρωτάμε μονο αλλα και να βοηθάμε
> 
> σας περιγραφω την επισκευή μιας ariell led3229 hd
> πιστευω ότι εχει ενδιαφερων λογο του ότι φοραει ιδιο σασι με πολλες άλλες όπως fu και  turbox
> 
> μετα την τουρκια και την vestel πολλες μαρκες μαζι και οι δικες μας πηγαν .....προς κινα
> 
> ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.   αναβει το led ενδειξης λειτουργιας, αλλα δεν δειχνει τιποτα.....ουτε υπαρχουν led αναμμενα στην πλατη.....εκει εχουμε ταση γυρω στα 50v αλλα δεν είναι αρκετη για να
> αναψει ο οπίσθιος φωτισμος.....αν θυμαμει καλα αναβουν στα 65v
> ...


Μπορειτε να μου το στειλετε εδω; esolve2@protonmail.com
Εχω μια arieli LED32D8HD αναβει μονο πρασινο led
Επισης αν ξερετε να μου πειτε τι ονομα πορεπει να εχει το αρχειο bin σε αλλη περιπτωση αναβαθμισης;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Gort

Καλησπέρα ...έχω ...........Τηλεόραση 32 ίντσες μάρκας ΟΚ, 3 χρόνων,εκτός εγγύησης.Το κουμπί έναρξης   ανάβει κόκκινο και πράσινο πλην όμως η τηλεόρασης δεν λειτουργεί  ,μαύρα  όλα.Την άνοιξα την έβαλα στην πρίζα και δεν άναβε ουδένα  Led....τι μπορεί να είναι ;όμοιο;

----------

